# Working in Ruwais



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

First post, just joined as looking to relocate to AD (Environmental Specialist with 15yr exp anyone!).

I've seen a few positions advertised in Ruwais - I read it is about 2hrs from AD city. I was just wondering if anyone has any experience of it - it is a good place to live (I'll have my family too).

Any info appreciated.

C.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

no info here but i have heard there are several huge construction projects are going on there and i am planning to go see the place when i have time


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

jander13 said:


> no info here but i have heard there are several huge construction projects are going on there and i am planning to go see the place when i have time


Thanks. Any info after your visit much appreciated.


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

I lived in Ruwais for just over 2 years... its not such a bad place reall but don't be fooled by those who say its in Abu Dhabi... Technically it is within the Emirate of Abu Dhabi but it is a 2hrs drive outside AD in the opposite direction to Dubai.

I lived in a camp down there because housing is a problem unless you are going to work for one of the main companies such as ADNOC / Gasco, they have houses which may now be around 15 years old but are very big and more than adequate. Ruwais itself is a small community with a couple of supermarkets selling basic groceries and local produce (No good butchers, but local meat was sometimes ok). Chouweifat (spelling??) have an International School there with mainly western teachers (young irish girls was the trend when I was there) and they have quite a good educational reputation. There is also a hospital there built by the refinery for residents and occupational incidents.

There is a small golf course (sand - no grass) 10 holes with oficial handicap status with EGF (Emirates Golf Federation), having said that it is a bit of a Mickey Mouse Club (in a great way!) but I enjoyed it very much and there is a regular circle of expats who frequent on a regular basis for beers and bar meals at a much more reasonable rate. I lived in the place! lol membership is about 1500 aed for all the family and they have some competitions with good prizes due to local company sponsorship.

There are two hotels down there both selling alcohol (Danat & Al Dhafra Beach) you can pay to use their facilities which are over priced due to the fact they are the best hotels within a 200km radius (the only ones in fact! lol) however it was nice to use them as a treat now and then.

In short I enjoyed my 2 yrs down there and at a push would probably go again, but I went with expectations of having nothing there (took 3 toothbrushes in case I couldnt buy any! lol) and what I found was all a bonus. 

One word of warning, the road driving down there from Abu Dhabi can become very dangerous during sand storms due to drifting sand on the roads (I took off without realising it!) and driving it at night can be an art due to bad illumination and lack of 'cats eyes' on the road, the sun sets in your face as you drive back after maybe visiting AD for a weekend so leave yearly or leave later. To add to this concoction of peril there are lots of trucks heading to the Saudi Border and lots of Saudis heading back home after a weekend of enjoying AD & Dubai, always lots of crashes.. so be very careful and I would recommend a car / vehicle which is subtantial enough to put up with the conditions, ie don't be tempted to drive a 'Yaris' down there because you'll get blown away, heavier 4x4 or robust sedan is advised. 

Let me know if you need further advice, I know a fair bit about the place and like to help.


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

That is brilliant info - thanks a lot. I don't think I'll need any more though - I'm sure that'll be enough for the good lady wife to decide it's not the place for us. Hoping for more of a lifestyle change in a good way!

Thanks again.


----------



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Curwen said:


> That is brilliant info - thanks a lot. I don't think I'll need any more though - I'm sure that'll be enough for the good lady wife to decide it's not the place for us. Hoping for more of a lifestyle change in a good way!
> 
> Thanks again.


Well, your best bet is Dubai in my opinion, I moved here from AD and much prefer it and it is alot cheaper house rentals. Bit more day to day living but if you budget well you can survive very well indeed.

Good luck.


----------



## Curwen (Jul 30, 2009)

Cheers - will keep an open mind then. Also have ex-colleagues in Dubai - it all helps. Accom in AD looks shockingly expensive!


----------

